# Stupid Crooks



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

You Won't Believe What a Burglar Wore

We're not sure which was more shocking for a Cottonwood, Ariz., house sitter: Catching a burglar as he was making his escape from the house or realizing that the burglar who had just tried to rob the place was buck naked! 

The Associated Press reports that when alleged naked burglar Nickos George Kopsaftis was caught by a man who was house sitting for his father, he asked for a pair of shorts. The man obliged and threw him a pair, according to Susan Quayle, a spokeswoman for the Yavapai County Sheriff's Department. Kopsaftis was allegedly trying to steal two rifles, but the homeowner's son managed to get them back. 

Trying for a place in the Stupid Crooks' Hall of Fame, Kopsaftis next set out to steal a car next door to the house he had just tried to rob. But he made a racket in his failed attempt to hotwire it, and when police arrived at the scene to investigate the robbery, they just followed the banging sound next door to nab their suspect. It was easy to ID him. "He was wearing the shorts that were donated to him," Quayle said. *The mystery deepens. *In the house, the police found wet socks and a pair of wet pants with Kopsaftis' wallet and ID inside. No one seems to know how the pants and socks got wet.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2005)

Proof, once again, that the criminals aren't recruited from the top of the gene pool.


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe he couldn't find the pool.


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2005)

or he did find a pool and that's why his clothes were wet


----------

